# Software > Linux >  wine registy files

## range

Καλησπέρα ανοίγω νεο θεμα γιατι πλεον το προβλημα μου ειναι στο wine και οχι στο γραφικο περιβάλλον. Οπως ειχα γραψει , θελω να κανω εγκατασταση ενα game που ειναι μονο για windows , αρα πρεπει να το κανω αναγκαστικα με το wine. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι την εγκατασταση , δεν μπορω να την κανω με το wine , γιατι εχει bug με το συγκεκριμένο game οπως και με αρκετες εφαρμογες. Οπως καταλαβενετε η μονη μου λυση ειναι , να κανω εγκατασταση σε windows pc και να μεταφερω τον φακελο στο linux και απο εκει κατευθείαν να τρεξω το server.exe που ειχε δημιουργηθεί. Ολα καλα αλλα λείπουν αρχεια απο το μητρωο του wine και ειναι λογικο.... εκανα αναζητηση στο μητρωο των windows να δω τι εχει περασει για να τα περασω μετα χειροκίνητα αλλα χωρίς επιτυχία. Μου ζητάει να φτιαξω προφιλ , για να μπορεσει να μου ανοίξει το server.exe , εχω περασει τα αναλογα αρχεία στο μητρωο αλλα τιποτα. Υπαρχει καμια ιδεα πως να το κανω;




```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2171962259-542874765-2323749109-500\Software\Microsoft\RalliSport Challenge]
"FIRSTRUN"=dword:00000001
"LastLaunchFailed"="FALSE"
"DisplayResolutionX"=dword:00000320
"DisplayResolutionY"=dword:00000258
"SoundQuality"="LOW"
"ActiveProfile"="Range"
"Multi.address"="10.70.183.22:17501"
"Multi.password"="38"
"Multi.gameMasterId"=dword:000002d0
"Multi.name"="Range"
"Multi.rate"=dword:0000001e
"Multi.predict"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2171962259-542874765-2323749109-500\Software\Microsoft\RalliSport Challenge\1.0]
"LangID"=dword:00000009
```

αυτο ειναι το registy απο τα windows ποου εγινε η εγκατασταση και οπως βλέπεται περιεχέι και το profile

----------


## romias

Εννοείς ότι έτρεξες 


```
wine regedit
```

σε γραφικό?


Edit http://wiki.winehq.org/regedit

----------


## range

> Εννοείς ότι έτρεξες 
> 
> 
> ```
> wine regedit
> ```
> 
> σε γραφικό?
> 
> ...


οχι χωρις γραφικο , ναι γραφω wine regedit μεσω vlc και ανοίγει η registy του wine οπως στα windows . μεχρει εκει καλα και στο να τρεξω το exe αλλα λοιπουν αρχεια στο μητρωο τα βαζω οπως ειναι στα windows και τιποτα

----------


## romias

Τωρα μπορεί να λέω και κουταμάρα,αλλά το profile range δεν είναι δυνατόν να το γνωρίζει το wine πρόκειται προφανώς για το προφιλ του pc που έγινε η εγκατάσταση.
Δοκίμασε να το βάλεις ως default η κάποιον user που γνωρίζει το wine σου.

----------


## range

> Τωρα μπορεί να λέω και κουταμάρα,αλλά το profile range δεν είναι δυνατόν να το γνωρίζει το wine πρόκειται προφανώς για το προφιλ του pc που έγινε η εγκατάσταση.
> Δοκίμασε να το βάλεις ως default η κάποιον user που γνωρίζει το wine σου.


Ναι και δεν εγινε παλι τιποτα , με λιγα λιγα λογια μου εσπασε τα νευρα και κατεβαζω αλλο ραλακι , που λεει οτι υποστηρίζει και dedicated αντε για να δουμε

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν μου λες. Χαζή ερώτηση. Αφού τρέχεις τόσες windows εφαρμογές γιατί σηκώνεις ένα VM windows & και ένα Linux ή να βάλεις WIndows Server Να τελειώνεις. Αυτό που κάνεις με το wine δεν είναι και πολύ αποδοτικό.

----------


## range

> Δεν μου λες. Χαζή ερώτηση. Αφού τρέχεις τόσες windows εφαρμογές γιατί σηκώνεις ένα VM windows & και ένα Linux ή να βάλεις WIndows Server Να τελειώνεις. Αυτό που κάνεις με το wine δεν είναι και πολύ αποδοτικό.


Καθολου χαζη  ::  Εχω ενα pentium 4 με 1 μνημη , το εχω σκεφτει και εγω , πιστευω οτι τα linux ειναι πιο ελαφριά . Με το wine στην ουσια τρεχω τέσσερις concole που ειναι .exe , δεν κανω κατι ιδιετερο για να θελω οπως και να εχει windows. Αλλα το wine γενικα ειναι για τα μπαζα , θα επρεπε να ειχαν δωσει λιγη παραπανω σημασία και να το βελτίωναν

----------


## klarabel

1. Tί resources απαιτεί αυτό που θές να τρέξεις ?
2. Τόσο το PC όσο και το wine δεν είναι και ..τόσο game oriented.

----------


## range

> 1. Tί resources απαιτεί αυτό που θές να τρέξεις ?
> 2. Τόσο το PC όσο και το wine δεν είναι και ..τόσο game oriented.


στο pc console τρεχει δεν νομιζω να θελει κατι ιδιαίτερο . Οι ποροι που χρειάζονται τα συγκεκριμένα game για dedicated server ειναι πολυ κατώτερα απο pentium 4 και 1g ram

----------

